# Surrogacy Questions



## alexspargo

I have always entertained the idea of being a surrogate. I have been pregnant 3 times (i have an 8 year old, a 4 year old and i'm 27 weeks pregnant with my third baby, all of which are healthy normal pregnancies) and i have always felt so lucky that i do not have problems conceiving. I would love to be able to give such an awesome gift to a couple who needs some help to have the family they want and deserve.

How do i go about this? Does anyone have any experience with this or know where i can find more information? I know i can always Google it but i thought some real life experience may be helpful.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

If you are in the UK i think your best bet would be to contact a fertility clinic, there are some silly laws that say you can't advertise for a surrogate.


----------



## alexspargo

Thanks. I am in the US. A fertility clinic is a good idea though.


----------



## ErIndoorz

Hi
I am new to this site and have only joined as I have some questions myself that I need help with, but I have just signed up to be a surrogate. 
I joined COTS in February and have already found my couple to help. 

If it's something you really want to do then joining a surrogacy agency is the best way. Either COTS or SurrogacyUK.

Good luck!! x


----------



## ErIndoorz

alexspargo said:


> Thanks. I am in the US. A fertility clinic is a good idea though.

I didn't actually see this answer... those 2 agencies are in the UK. Sorry! :wacko:


----------



## prin3546

I admire you so much for making the choice to try to help a family!!  I am someone who can not have kids, I had Ovarian Cancer when I was 19. I think you should look around locally for someone looking to have a child, but doesn't have the means to afford the huge cost of trying to get medical help. My husband and I can not affords the thousands of dollars that it costs to have a baby, so we more than likely will never get that blessing. It's a shame, because we have so much love to share, but things don't seem to be looking up for us. :-(


----------



## sma1588

i am almost a surrogate just waiting to do the transfer but im going through csp they are in major need of surrogates but u might want to check out the site and c if the state u live in allows it


----------

